# stucco pricing



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

even tho i do stucco i generally price it by the hour.i am fixing to bid about 5000 sq ft of stucco and the ho wants a per sq ft price.3/4 inch with scratch,brown and finish coat.colored smooth sand finish.price will also include me and my crew putting on the lath.also i will be installing around 1200 sq ft of artifical stone,and 2 fireplaces.
can anyone out there who does alot of stucco give me a ball park figure on a per sq ft price they would charge.i dont want to over price this or under price it.the last time i did a stucco job of this size was a government job of 4000 feet and i think i bid it at 3.10 per ft material and labor,but that was about 8 years ago.we did that job, 2 laborers and myself in 72 working hours.
any help would be great.


----------



## Dave Y Crockett (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm new at stucco and not bad at a skip trowel finish with the dryvtt system . One inch wire and fibered base coat on plywood . Top with colored dryvtt . Been charging $5.50 per sq ft.


----------



## Dave Y Crockett (Jan 28, 2006)

*lickem and stickem rock*

I would charge between $11.oo to 15.oo sq ft. for fake stone


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Not sure about stucco. I havent done any of that yet but a mason I got used to do alot in FL so I might start gettin into it. Wish I could help ya there. I will say that an employee of a plastering company up here in NE Wisconsin said they get between 11-15 for stucco which I thought was absolute bull but you never know. If they are Im way to cheap since im doin cultured for 10-12 a sq. ft.


----------

